# Post tabs / classic pouch



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*File Name*: Post tabs / classic pouch

*File Submitter*: mattwalt</p >

*File Submitted*: 09 Mar 2017

*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

Designed for 6mm post attachment letter tabs - but also would be great as a classic tab.

Editable Pdf - good for die making. Anyone making a few please send me a couple.

Click here to download this file


----------

